# iPhones and the iCloud



## ausry (Sep 14, 2013)

My wife and I both have iPhones and we each have an iCloud account. Should we be able to share our music across our separate iCloud accounts or not? If so, is there a trick to doing it?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi and welcome

I'd give this a read: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3819


----------

